# Bicycle Magazine Disrespects Rival



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

In the latest edition, the magazine compares Rival to Shimano 105. It was in a small blurb that dealt with the issue of whether it is worth the money to get the higher end component group over the next step down. It compared Dura Ace & Ultegra to Red & Force and 105 to Rival. As far as I know, Rival, in price, weight and quality, is comparable to Ultegra, not 105, and is marketed as such. Thoughts?


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

My Force is certainly lighter and nicer IMO than my GF's Ultegra. A mag writer is only as good as his/her opinion................. much like myself.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Tschai said:


> In the latest edition, the magazine compares Rival to Shimano 105. It was in a small blurb that dealt with the issue of whether it is worth the money to get the higher end component group over the next step down. It compared Dura Ace & Ultegra to Red & Force and 105 to Rival. As far as I know, Rival, in price, weight and quality, is comparable to Ultegra, not 105, and is marketed as such. Thoughts?


I think it has more to do with the Campy cult of Record being above anything. If Rival= Ultegra, then Force= DA and Red = better than DA= Record. That cannot be. - TF


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

*strickly weight*

in terms of strickly weight (105 is bellow all of these in agroup of it's own)
group1- ultegra = rival= centur
group 2- ultegra sl
group 3- chorus = dura ace( DA is the heavier than force) =force
group 4- red = record
while price( equal means within ~$100)...
group1- ultegra = rival= centur
group 2-force= ultegra sl
group 3- dura ace = chorus
group 4-Red record
interms of price vs. weight SRAM components were the lowest in thier groups if the hadn't droped to a lower price rage compared to thier weight groups


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

That's disrespect? 

More lazy them anything else. For SRAM that's a win each time if the comparison is Rival vs 105, I think Rival wins every time.


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

*yes disrespect*

yes, all sram and campy products I listed above are far better products than shimano's
105 may be a little less money than rival, but the weight and performance you get from going to rival is worth the extra $75-100?


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

i didn't mean the question mark as that i was asking a question but that i didn't quite know the differnce between 105 and rival i didn't have th prices with me


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

carbonfibrekid said:


> yes, all sram and campy products I listed above are far better products than shimano's
> 105 may be a little less money than rival, but the weight and performance you get from going to rival is worth the extra $75-100?


I agree with your conclusions, but where are you getting your price information? My research has shown as follows:

Ultegra SL - about $800 to $900
Ultegra 6600 - about $700 - $800
Rival - about $800 - $1,000
105 - about $500 - $600


----------



## carbonfibrekid (Feb 26, 2008)

i got my price from various sources so there may be some inconsitancies


----------



## funhog1 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Pho Sho*



dmar836 said:


> ..... A mag writer is only as good as his/her opinion................. much like myself.


Yeah, mag writers, who cares, all the piss'n and moaning is just to sell advertising. If they told the truth there'd be nothing to fuss about. 

who knows the writer may have been asking Shimi how their groups compared to the competitions...and of course Shimi would proffer that Rival is like 105. 

But that's Shimi, and the Writers problem. Me, I have a bike that OMG; shifts! Kewl innit.


----------

